# Audi V8 swap Autotragic to 5-Speed ????????????????



## Dumitru (Dec 23, 2002)

Anyone have any idea what tranny might fit? Is the bolt pattern on the 5cyl block anything like the V8?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Audi V8 swap Autotragic to 5-Speed ???????????????? (Dumitru)*

Check out the audi connection they perform V8 5spd swaps. http://www.audiconnection.com/


----------



## Dumitru (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi V8 swap Autotragic to 5-Speed ???????????????? (yodasfro)*

nice link, thanks.


----------

